# Lectures on the Confession of Faith (free mp3s)



## N. Eshelman (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is a link to free mp3 lectures on the Westminster Confession of Faith from Chad Van Dixhoorn and Ian Hamilton. They are great!


----------

